# Digital camera to computer



## Elyzabeth (Jun 5, 2014)

My computer book ("Computing Made Easy for Seniors" by Which) 
says that when I enter photos something will come up
that says Autorun, which will guide me...

However that does not happen..

lost, 

need help .. 


where can I find a simplified way to handle this problem...

Baffled, frustrated and even more frustrated !

Thank-you!!!


----------



## Fern (Jun 5, 2014)

What programme are you using?


----------



## Matrix (Jun 5, 2014)

You can copy the photos manually. Open "Windows Explorer" or "My Computer", find the camera drive (besides Drive C, D, etc), browse into it, there are only a few folders, the one with many picture files is where your photos are located. Copy the pictures to your computer.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 5, 2014)

Take out sd card in camera  and insert in sd slot in pc tower


----------



## Elyzabeth (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm not sure what you mean, I have Windows  (from 2010)

and use Internet explorer.


----------



## Elyzabeth (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm not sure where the camera drive would be.

I have several folders from my travels but no single folder which holds many picture files.

My photos have never been really  organized...this is something I really need to learn about.


----------



## Matrix (Jun 6, 2014)

After you connect the camera to computer, wait a few minutes.

Open Windows Explorer (not Internet Explorer), click "Computer" in the left pane, on the right side you see the drive list. You should be able to see your camera if it's connected successfully.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 6, 2014)

This may help ?

http://www.dummies.com/DummiesArtic...Driver-on-Your-Windows-Computer.id-91404.html

Change control panel to classic view


----------



## Elyzabeth (Jun 7, 2014)

WILL TRY TO DO THIS  IN A COUPLE OF DAYS...
I need to back off this  bit as I get too stressed out, 
annoyed about my not knowing how to do something
 that I never learned to do .

THANK-YOU FOR THE ADVICE


----------



## Vala (Dec 8, 2014)

I don't hook my camera up to the PC.  It's much simpler to remove the card and plug it into the PC.  I also don't edit my photos on my printer, I use Irfanview free, it's great.


----------

